
Pirate Bay Founder Builds the Ultimate Piracy Machine - merah
https://torrentfreak.com/pirate-bay-founder-builds-the-ultimate-piracy-machine-151219/
======
bluejellybean
This was way less interesting than I thought it was going to be. To anyone who
reads the comments before the article, he just made an art project that copies
a piece of music then drops it into /dev/null

~~~
merah
Yeh, I agree to be honest. Pi projects are interesting but I submitted it
rather for the message he's trying to convey as part of the art exhibition.
Maybe a different article would stimulate more discussion.

